# Lazer Track in Michigan



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i know its a little early(ok a LOT early to talk bout outdoor) but Stormer is having one heck of a deal on Orion rim sets. i was wondering what a good rim hardness, insert and compound would be? thx in advanced


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Z.Hallett said:


> i know its a little early(ok a LOT early to talk bout outdoor) but Stormer is having one heck of a deal on Orion rim sets. i was wondering what a good rim hardness, insert and compound would be? thx in advanced


Your best bet is to just get Take Off CS-27 premounts. Great tire that works in all condiitions and it comes with premounted with insert on a rim. They are sold as sets of 4 and are usually cheaper then buying everything seperate.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Xpressman is correct, CS-27'w seem to work for everyone all year long at Lazer. Some go down one in the spring and fall when the track temp is down, up one in the heat of summer. 

For the cost, it is the best way to go at this time.

Riders in Ypsi has them instock most of the time. When Riders has them in stock we have them on race days at the track. Just a few months to go..


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

I want to add that we had the track topcoated last Fall when racing was over, things could be different this year with tires ??? One thing for certain is that the track is alot blacker than in previous years so the temperature will be increased. Is winter over yet????


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

LazerLady,

Thank should make them work even better...:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Lazer Lady said:


> I want to add that we had the track topcoated last Fall when racing was over, things could be different this year with tires ??? One thing for certain is that the track is alot blacker than in previous years so the temperature will be increased. Is winter over yet????


Traction will be increased to but the CS-27 still would be a save beat or the RP-30 tires by Take Off. The RP series of tires is made to have an overall faster lap then the CS series but at a slightly higher tire wear. Again the RP series is packaged as a set of 4 premounted tires.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Leslie,
Long time no talk. With the latest thaw I think winter is going to be around for a while yet. I am still looking forward to the coming season at Lazer though, things started coming together at the end of the season last year and I am anxious to pick up where I left off.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Nice hearing from you Brad.....think spring! Did you sell the house yet?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I have found the rp 30's to have somewhat better traction, and fragile rims, broke the first one on lap 2 the next race day the center poped out on another (yup, I shouldn't hit anything!) the 27's have been very durable. I ran the same set from summer in 19 turn rubber at screws and hope to continue at Josh's untill the sky gets bright again!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I think that the best thing to do for the rubber tires is to run the first race next year and decide what everyone wants to run. The only thing that makes rubber tire racing worth it for me is to have everyone on the same rubber. Things get pretty expensive if you get to change tire, compound, insert and wheel.

When are you guys planning on running rubber tires at Josh's?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Fred B said:


> When are you guys planning on running rubber tires at Josh's?


Well as soon as everyone starts showing up. I'm not sure what Josh decided but he was thinking of making it CS-27 only. That way everyone is pretty much equal and these tires are less likely to destroy the carpet then the super soft tires like the CS-22 and Sorex 22,24, and 28.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Fred B said:


> I think that the best thing to do for the rubber tires is to run the first race next year and decide what everyone wants to run. The only thing that makes rubber tire racing worth it for me is to have everyone on the same rubber. Things get pretty expensive if you get to change tire, compound, insert and wheel.



While I sort of agree with Fred ,I ran CS27's all last year in stock. 

We (Lazer) have always had a loose system of rules in the classes we run (excluding F1). Stock Sedan is/was any rubber tire wheel combo, Stock brushed motor, 6 cells, and a weight limit. I think it is kind if a pain for someone who want's to race some place new. That has tires that work wherever they race. But are not the ones that fit the rules at our track. That might turn someone off from stopping buy to try the track out. All the other rules are typical rules that anyone would be expected to abide by at any track. 

But I don't make the rules so who knows what will happen this season..Dad??


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Dish!
You watching?? rubber 19 sunday??


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah Ken, I'm hoping to run this weekend. Others are interested too. CS27's sound good to me. Call me at CPG this week.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Sunday for rubber sounds good to me.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

There was kind of a gentleman's agreement that we all ran the CS27 tires in 19 turn last year (they were required for the MORL). I think that it worked out pretty well for the 19 turn class.

We've always let the visitors run whatever they needed within reason so if anyone shows up with another tire then they can either borrow a set or run what they have. The big thing is keeping the cost down. I could spend quite a bit of money tuning in tires at Lazer if it was an open tire class. It wouldn't be pretty...


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Do you guys want to run 19 turn Sunday or stock? I'll be there Saturday for practice but I'll head down for rubber tire Sunday if everyone's going to run.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*tires at lazer*

At Lazer I like to let the racers make the rules, I only step in when there is a problem. We think that everyone likes the laid-back atmosphere & the least amount of rules, the better. 

Last year I had the track resurfaced with the thickest coating I could find. It has 250 lbs of fine silaca added to the top coat and was troweled on with a 3 ft trowel to smooth out the ripples. I was worried about traction rolling so I put 22's on my car and tried it out. It was a hot day and I was not able to roll my car but the tires did scuff up. So I am not sure what tires will be the best to run this year, we will see on opening day what you would like to run. I will not spray the track with anything on the first day. I do agree with Fred it can be expensive tuning tires wheels and inserts so I would like to avoid that.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Fred B said:


> I could spend quite a bit of money tuning in tires at Lazer if it was an open tire class. It wouldn't be pretty...


Yeah like you need to go any faster, after the first couple of races you would just be playing with yourself, I mean racing against yourself. Sorry couldnt resist. I might go to CEFX on sunday to run 19T rubber, not positive though.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll dig up a set of tires from last summer and head back out Sunday.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Fred lets take the racing rubber at CEFX to the CEFX thread. I think we've hi-jacked this one enough.


----------



## Mustangz (Feb 6, 2002)

Fred B said:


> I think that the best thing to do for the rubber tires is to run the first race next year and decide what everyone wants to run. The only thing that makes rubber tire racing worth it for me is to have everyone on the same rubber. Things get pretty expensive if you get to change tire, compound, insert and wheel......


Amen to that... I'm not much of an onroad guy, but plan to run Lazer this year. I would love to not have to buy a bunch of expensive tires, and would rather just go along with the whole "gentleman's" agreement thing and get the tires that the fast guys, who know about onroad, decide on. :thumbsup:

Come on warm Lazer weather!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

You need to hurry up and put that other Evo IV together and come out to CEFX on an off weekend from the barn and play on the rug. Of course, then you'd see how terrible I really am...

Tony


----------



## Memo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'ready for lazer speed way, Enought of this indoor racing. come on Spring.
Memo & James


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Memo, are you guys in for F1? In case you didnt notice we have a dedicated thread
Hope to see you guys out there this season


----------



## kennywiz (Nov 14, 2005)

Any pix and address of "Lazer"?

[email protected]


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Lazer Speedway-2858 N Wilmoth Hwy. Adrian MI 49221

Don't know if there are any pics online though.

Tony


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

I haven't even taken any current pics yet, hopefully this week....sorry

The track is only open on Sunday - open at 8 am
Come on out!!!


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you guys run F1 exclusively at Lazer or do you do other classes also?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We race all 1/10 electric & Nitro classes


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Remember, three cars make a class any race day. 1/10 scale Electric or Nitro .


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Any 19 turn rubber, and any interest in allowing 4300 brushless motors in 19 turn?
Ken


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

kenb said:


> Any 19 turn rubber, and any interest in allowing 4300 brushless motors in 19 turn?
> Ken



19 turn will be a big class this year. Had to heats last week.

I think the brushless thing was shot down in 19turn sorry Ken. You are welcome to run it in mod.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Places that alow 4300's have consistantly found that they are not faster than a good brushed spec 19 turn... whatever you have been told. I'l want a faster motor than that for mod.
Ken


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

We ran them together at CEFX and at WMRC in Jenison. The only performance difference is that your lathe battery lasts longer :jest: . I don't think a 4300 has ever won the "A" main at either of these tracks, so why not try it for awhile?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

If I dont buy a $3.00 pair of brushes every race day, and a new armature every month I might be able to aford to run foams!! (Thats Humor) 
Anyway, I'm just not wanting to run brushed motors anymore, I'd rather spend my time working on setup and driving skill (practice... strange word) and not worying about how many runs to cut, and how many cuts left. last time I ran mod It was 3 arms that season, and I cant remember how many brush sets!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I agree that 4300's are close to 19T's and they require a lot less tuning. Just run them and run them and all will be fine. But I also agree that track owners have the right to allow or disallow the use of them. I have run both setups and if I gear a 4300 to be the same speed as my killer 19T's down the straight, it struggles out of the corner and doesn't feel linear. But it lasted 9 minutes on the track. 

Maybe it's worth a try, and I plan on putting my TC3 back together and running 19T at Lazer soon. Just need some more electronic goodies because my T2 works too good to take it apart. I don't care if I run against a 4300, and maybe if the whole group gets together, in the future it will be okay to run them.

Hey, with the new shv batteries coming out, the 4300's will be cutting off earlier, so I won't mind blowing the doors off them as they thermal shutdown every 3 minutes.

Sorry for hijacking the thread, you know I have good intentions and mean no harm.

See ya soon,

Tim


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

There was a discussion today for the 19 turn class, here are the results..

Tire issue it was detrmined that  CS27's and  RP30's  will be the tires approved for points races. You can used any tire combo on club days.

Motor was a hot topic. But it was decided that 3 motors will be allowed and they are the  CheckPoint "Money Motor"  the  Reedy Quad Magnet  and the  Trinity Chameleon 2 "C2"  

I hope this works for all involved.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I still hope you can make it out ken we miss ya. 

The Checkpoint "Money Motor" has excellent com and brush life. There are a few people selling 767 brushes for a $1 a pair at the track.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Just to make sure the pot is good and stirred, theoretically speaking of course , if you had enough regulars to have brushless be its own class would you run it? Were there any nitro cars today?
I would like to come down and race non points days, but 3 things are keeping me out.
1. Trying to get the house under control so I can focus on the points race.
2. Because of everything going on I am not completely prepared
3. Figuring out what to prepare
I do not currently own a brushless setup, however if nitro turns out to be a non class like last season I will switch back to electric sedan. Since I need a new speedo and would probably buy another 19 anyways I might as well invest in the future.
Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

BPSHADOW said:


> Just to make sure the pot is good and stirred, theoretically speaking of course , if you had enough regulars to have brushless be its own class would you run it? Were there any nitro cars today?
> I would like to come down and race non points days, but 3 things are keeping me out.
> 1. Trying to get the house under control so I can focus on the points race.
> 2. Because of everything going on I am not completely prepared
> ...



Absolutely we would add a brushless class, three cars make a class. I think brushless and Lipo batts are going to be the future of RC.

There was a guy there ready to run Nitro but he was it. Fred says he is going to run Nitro and the guy who was there today sounded like he planed on making it to the points races to run Nitro. I know Steve Devine and Mike Sheets both have nitro cars, They are there every week not sure if they can be talked into running them tho.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Cool, I want to run nitro and continue where I left off last season, but I want it to be a real class. At the same time I wouldnt want to see KenB stay home either, he brings more atmosphere to the track. For me personally I dont see what the big deal is for him to run brushless in 19t. I mean you're traction limited to begin with, so even if it does make more power he wont put it to the pavement anyways, then theres the overheating issue, so he wont be gearing to the moon. I would let him run it for the first points race, if it turns out to be an advantage, then address it, if it middle of the road competitive then let him run it. I can understand where hes coming from, turning coms in between rounds is a hassle. If I could go racing and not wrench all day I would be alot happier.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi guys
Had to go get an aluminum diff for my 415 to take the power of that brushless, and arange for a more competitive motor for mod class. by the way, was there a mod class? 
I ran my 4300 in 19 turn ruber and qualified 6th of 7 against brushed motors... sure got them scared! (maybe thats the big advantage.. you think?)

Ken


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

No there was no mod class. Most are running 19turn sorry. 

It will continue to be a problem intergrating brushless in to the old classes at most tracks. It's hard to convince some that the brushless is an equal or less of a motor than brushed. But it's coming in all classes. Please be paitent rember my dad was one of the first to run brushless back in the day.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Russ and I had quite a brushless oval series going til the phantom guy beat us with a 13 turn and a lot of cells


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't think they're going to want to mix the 4300 in with the 19 turn guys at the points races. Sunday ended up being one of those it's the car not the motor arguments and what was intended to be a limit to stop the motor of the week game got way off track. If you want to run the 4300 on the non points days, that's fine with me and probably everyone else but for the points races put it in brushed mode and run one of the 3 motors allowed. We can find you one if you need it.

I ran a brushless speedo last Sunday and it worked fine.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Too bad, I think some people racing 19turn might be happier running mod. - then they can strap in ANY motor they want! NO RULES, WOW!


lazerpunk said:


> No there was no mod class. Most are running 19turn sorry.
> 
> It will continue to be a problem intergrating brushless in to the old classes at most tracks. It's hard to convince some that the brushless is an equal or less of a motor than brushed. But it's coming in all classes. Please be paitent rember my dad was one of the first to run brushless back in the day.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*Back then*



kenb said:


> Russ and I had quite a brushless oval series going til the phantom guy beat us with a 13 turn and a lot of cells


Yes that was fun Ken . Run what you brung class is for real men. 52 laps in 4 min. with a truck.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

DISH said:


> Too bad, I think some people racing 19turn might be happier running mod. - then they can strap in ANY motor they want! NO RULES, WOW!



CAN I GET AN AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Mod rubber on asphault is actually qiute fun, raw horsepower isn't always best , and the lap counts may be less than 19 turn,... passing parameters can be quite diferent,
placed second in points a few years ago, never ran less than 11 turn, and beat out 7 turns and foams


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We are pretty lienient here as far as rules go but we can't seem to make everyone happy. On club days you can run what you want, but for the Points series: 

19 turn will run Tires: RP 30 & CS 27, your choice 

There will be three motors allowed : 
CheckPoint "Money Motor" , the Reedy Quad Magnet and the Trinity Chameleon 2 "C2" 

Next year we will set the rules before the season starts.


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Before I come out to Lazer, i wanted to find out if I had a car that could run in a class out there. I have a tc4 with a 19t integy motor with 4200 smc batteries, any classes that this would work in or what would i need to get it in shape for running? The place sounds like a real blast so looking forward to heading there, between hobbysports in portage and lazer, i'll be driving all weekend, now if we could only get a track in Lansing somewhere!


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

On non points days, the Atlas motor is fine. But on points days, get the Checkpoint Money 19T spec. Put the Infinity brushes in it before you even break it in though. The atlas brushes it comes with are only good for a few runs. With the infinity brushes, 20+ runs.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

cor4101 said:


> Before I come out to Lazer, i wanted to find out if I had a car that could run in a class out there. I have a tc4 with a 19t integy motor with 4200 smc batteries, any classes that this would work in or what would i need to get it in shape for running? The place sounds like a real blast so looking forward to heading there, between hobbysports in portage and lazer, i'll be driving all weekend, now if we could only get a track in Lansing somewhere!


Check the Hobby Hub thread. We raced last sunday, and have another race this coming saturday.


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

yep i was there yesterday and plan on being there saturday. Still haven't quite got it figured out yet and had some body and car issues, so still learning. Looking forward to being at both places next weekend.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

lazerpunk said:


> There was a discussion today for the 19 turn class, here are the results..
> 
> Tire issue it was determined that  CS27's and  RP30's  will be the tires approved for points races. You can used any tire combo on club days.
> 
> ...


This is just a reminder of the rules for 19 turn, 53.7 oz. with any transponder. 
Stock any rubber tire, any 27 turn 24* motor .53.7 oz. with any transponder .


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

:roll:  ttt


----------

